# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Anabolic steroid

## t-dogg

I'm seeing mixed reviews? Most are decent but takes 1 to 2 months to get, is this true?

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

Never heard of it man. 

Wish I was of some help with that brand of site 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------

